# Meeting Scotty & Rocky



## Waldo (Sep 28, 2008)

Yesterday morning was a treat for me as I drove down to Lake DeGray and got to meet Scotty and Rocky as well as several of their friends who were camping out on the lake. A great group of people they were. There were folks there from Montana, Tennessee, Missouri, Texas , Florida and don't exactly remember exactly where all they were from









They were busy cooking a campfire breakfast of dutch oven biscuits, pan fried bacon, some of Scottys Canadian bacon, fried potatoesand eggs. Sure made me wishI had not already eaten breakfast.

































"&gt;








Scotty had to model his new "Redneck" cap he had bought for the occasion








Thanks for inviting me down Scotty and hope the remainder of your stay was as enjoyable for you and Rocky as yesterday morning was for me.




















Yesterday evening was quite enjoyable for me as I pulled a cork on a bottle of the Orange wine Scotty gave me. Scotty told me it was made from Orange Juice and it was a very good wine. I would put it up against any of the Island Mist kits I have tried. Perhaps Scotty will post his recipe for it when he returns home. I would really like to make a batch of this.









*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad you could make the trip Waldo and go visit Rocky and Scotty. I hope everyone involved had a great time.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 28, 2008)

I just love it when members here get to meet and swap vino and stories. Just makes the family a little tighter around here.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 28, 2008)

I dont think I even have to bother asking how the food was judging by all Scotty's posts. Im guessin that you were a slobberinnnn!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like a good relaxing place to camp a few days, sure a good time to be had there!


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 29, 2008)

What a beautiful place to camp,wish I could have been there too to meet Scotty and Rocky and see Waldo.


How does that cooker work with the dutch oven?


Looks like you all had a wonderful time!!!


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Sep 30, 2008)

Ramona..I think he called it a tornado...it is a stand alone gill or you can use it as they did to stack the dutch ovens on. It really puts out the heat.


Wade, I did not get to stay for the eating as I had a previous engagement with some other friends to watch the Longhorns kick our butts good !!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 30, 2008)

I would be interested in that Tornado charcoal burner...have to learn more about that....looks like something for the Cowboy Campfire Cafe.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry Ramona and NW..that cooker is a "Volcano" ..duhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


http://www.aaoobfoods.com/volcanostoves.htm#Volcano


----------



## scotty (Oct 1, 2008)

http://i311.photobucket.com/albums/kk462/arkansassmoker/ROCKYs%20PICS/DCP_0897.jpg



Waldos muscadine peach cobbler went like wildfire.
I hid the wine he gave me because i didnt want to share it


----------



## scotty (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are more pics including the texas flapjack that the @#$%$# fed to me




Speaking of making a sucker out of scotty. Ask #$%$#$ WALDO about his home made turkey call


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 1, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Sorry Ramona and NW..that cooker is a "Volcano" ..duhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.aaoobfoods.com/volcanostoves.htm#Volcano



Thanks...will put that on our 'wish list'


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 1, 2008)

Volcano, Tornado, Hurricane.....I want one!!!!!




Ramona


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 1, 2008)

scotty said:


> Here are more pics including the texas flapjack that the @#$%$# fed to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you forgot to post the link, Scotty.


http://s311.photobucket.com/albums/kk462/arkansassmoker/ROCKYs%20PICS/


----------



## Wade E (Oct 1, 2008)

Ramonaaaaaa! Dont be so selfish, you just had a Hurricane and now you want another. Save some for us girl!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 1, 2008)

LOLLOLLOL.......If it involves food and fun and wine!!! I'll be there!!!!
Wind, rain, hail, or sleet.......etc!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 1, 2008)

scotty, ms rocky,


You all had such a great campsite, beatiful lake, great food. That must have been a long drive for you all, Did you camp along the way? Great Pictures of your friends, food.....It don't get no better than this.....in the words of AAAStinkie!!!!




Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, I look at the pictures.....Why are the flapjacks green/?


----------



## Scott (Oct 1, 2008)

I too Ramona have never seen a green flapjack
Not even with eggs or ham


----------



## Waldo (Oct 2, 2008)

Scotty..have ya shown any of your friends back home how to make a tukey caller ?


----------



## scotty (Oct 2, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Scotty..have ya shown any of your friends back home how to make a tukey caller ?




Soon as i wake up from all the driving Waldo.




PS The Texas flapjacks are cactus.
The #$%^%$ fried them right in front of me. 
They got even with me for all my wise remarks that i ever said.


----------



## scotty (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 2, 2008)

That looks interesting.....was it good????


----------



## scotty (Oct 2, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> That looks interesting.....was it good????






The only way i can describe eating a fried cactus is yuck.


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 2, 2008)

We couldn't resist opening Waldo's Chocolate Raspberry wine last night. It was soooooooo good, Waldo. We will savor all the rest. Thanks so much for the assortment. Hope you enjoy the orange wine.


And, Waldo, that peach muscadine cobbler was out of this world delicious. Everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 2, 2008)

I want to know about the turkey call!


----------



## scotty (Oct 2, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> I want to know about the turkey call!




OK PWW
The @#$%$# waldo had the attention of the whole gang as he said he was going to show us all how to make a home made inexpensive turkey call that worked well




He gets a plastic fork and breaks one of the teeth out of it leaving three.
Then he asks for PIECE OF PAPER from a small pad WHICH HE FOLDS IN HALF AND THEN HALF AGAIN.
Carefully and very deliberity the #$%^%$ folds the ends of this paper forming a couple of pockets.


The folded paper is almost the exact same size as the fork, not including the handle.


He carefully slips the fork into the folded paper, examines it carefully and presses the paper down a bit tighter.


All eyes are on Waldo as he raises the paper covered end to his lips and says in a loud grinning voice


HERE TURKEY TURKEY TURKEY--HERE TURKEY TURKEY






IWAS SORRY I HAD LEFT MY PISTOL IN THE CAR









WE ALL HAD A ROYAL LAUGH AT THAT MOVE












The gang wants waldo to come to the next gathering in kentucky








*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Waldo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Waldo (Oct 2, 2008)

Miss Rocky said:


> We couldn't resist opening Waldo's Chocolate Raspberry wine last night. It was soooooooo good, Waldo. We will savor all the rest. Thanks so much for the assortment. Hope you enjoy the orange wine.
> 
> 
> And, Waldo, that peach muscadine cobbler was out of this world delicious. Everyone enjoyed it.




Thanks miss Rocky
Glad everyone enjoyed the cobbler and you and scotty my choc/rasberry. My next batch I think I may add a tad more rasberry. What do you think?


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 2, 2008)

I like it the way it is. Don't try to fix something that is not broken. I am sure we will enjoy the other wines as much since they were created by an expert.


----------

